# auf welcher schnittstellenform bassiert profibus?



## Markus (28 August 2003)

stimmt es das profibus auf RS485 bassiert?

oder kann mir jemand eine paar nähere details zu diesen schnitstellen und ggf. dem zusammenhang sagen?

danke!


----------



## volker (28 August 2003)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> oder kann mir jemand eine paar nähere details zu diesen schnitstellen und ggf. dem zusammenhang sagen?



versuchs einfach mal hier.
http://www.profibus.com/rpa/80/

Systembeschreibung PROFIBUS:
http://www.profibus.com/imperia/md/content/pisc/technicaldescription/4001_vOktober2002-German.pdf

mfg


----------



## Markus (28 August 2003)

ok danke! 
diese systembeschreibung hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!

und wie ist das bei MPI? bassiert dier bus physikalisch auch auf RS485?

was ist der unterschied zwischen RS485 und RS482? habe diese beiden bezeichnungen schon öfters gemeinsam gesehen...

danke!


----------



## volker (28 August 2003)

physikalisch ist das soweit ich weiss das gleiche.

ich denke , dass das protokoll anders ist.

genaueres würde mich aber auch interessieren.

mfg


----------



## volker (28 August 2003)

hab eben mal durch die handbücher geblättert.

mpi ist eine siemens-eigene-prozedur, ansonsten aber wie profibus.

sieh mal ins handbuch "kommunikation mit simatic".
ew4 4neb 710 6075-01 02

mfg


----------



## Zottel (28 August 2003)

Beide Standards (RS422, RS485) verwenden dieselben Pegel zur Datenübertragung. Die Treiber-Bausteine können normalerweise für beides eingesetzt werden.

Bei RS 422 wird je ein Leitungspaar für jede Richtung verwendet (Sender A an Empfänger B und Sender B an Empfänger A). Daher kann kein weiterer (an alle sendender) Teilnehmer angeschlossen werden, denn ein Sender C müsste ja sowohl mit Empf.A als auch mit Empf.B verbunden sein. Der Betrieb mehrere Slaves mit einem Master ist möglich, sofern die Sender hochohmig geschaltet werden können.

Bei RS 485 wird dasselbe Leitungspaar für beide Richtungen verwendet. Deshalb müssen die Sender abgetrennt (hochohmig geschaltet) werden, wenn sie inaktiv sind und es darf immer nur einer senden. Dafür können aber mehrere gleichberechtigte Teilnehmer betrieben werden.


----------

